# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Me-1500?

## peyes

I am thinking about getting a Santinelli ME-1500. Pros and cons? I have not used a wet edger in 20 years, tell me you don't use a bucket of water and pump!

----------


## dima

amazing machine...not cheap.

is wet edging... so you have to use a system that recycle water... but new system pump and bucket are better tha 20 years ago... nidek/Santinelli have also a system to compact the waste from water.

----------

